# Today is my Birthday



## TeguBuzz (Dec 12, 2011)

Happy birthday to me. 

That is all.


----------



## Riplee (Dec 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday


----------



## naturboy87 (Dec 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!! Have a good one buddy...


----------



## martinreptiles_3 (Dec 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Aiion (Dec 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## kellen.watkins (Dec 12, 2011)

Happy B-Day


----------



## Jonzin4Reptiles (Dec 12, 2011)

Happy BDay TeguBuzz  ... Hope you have a good day  ... But more importantly ... Have a GREAT nite  Cheers!!!!


John


----------



## AP27 (Dec 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday


----------



## teguboy77 (Dec 12, 2011)

Happy birthday,hope you have a great day.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Dec 12, 2011)

Many happy returns.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy happy birthday


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone. It was a birthday well spent. I haven't reached my midlife crisis.... yet.


----------



## got10 (Dec 14, 2011)

happy late birthday


happy late birthday


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday. I haven't had my mid-life crisis either. When is that exactly?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Dec 15, 2011)

laurarfl said:


> Happy Birthday. I haven't had my mid-life crisis either. When is that exactly?



I brother hit it at 26. Most get it at around 30 I believe. I'm looking forward to it! Or was it 40...


----------

